# izzo Pompei - valve for water lever connector



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, I recently bought an Izzo Pompei and after taking the top off - noticed that the pipe that goes into the valve for automatically topping up the boiler (controlled by Gicar) is disconnected.

I took the bridging connector off but can't figure out how was it (or should be) attached to the valve housing. Is there something missing that should go between the connector that I disconnected and the valve? Would anyone be able to guide me in simple terms? I'll try to attach photos.

Best, Martin


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That's an adaptor to enable the pipe to fit the inlet solenoid.

The adaptor looks a bit scaled up, so soak it in descaler & clean with a green scratchy before refitting.

The chrome (female) end fits onto the valve body; the brass (male) end fits onto the pipe. Do the valve body one first.

Use teflon tape to ensure a watertight fit & don't overtighten the joints (!)


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for this. Just to make it clear - the inlet of the solenoid is not threaded - it's just concave as per photograph. Is the adaptor of the push type? How can you screw it into the solenoid? The connector that I took out (in the photograph) - the threaded bit visible goes into the other side, but solenoid side is the one with the nut - but what does the nut screw onto? Is it possible that something was screwed into the solenoid and now is broken off? Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ET is the man that knows but it does look as if the stub in the solenoid is broken off.Is there a threaded piece broken in the end of the chrome nut ?


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

No, nothing in the chrome bit. Just wondering how can it break there and how was the stub attached to the chrome nut?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The stub on the valve body screws into the body (solenoid body holes are always female). There's usually about 12-15mm of useable thread on the stub (male connector).

So it looks like the connector has sheared off.

Undo the solenoid valve @ the other end, remove it, & put it in a vice. Squirt the stub with WD40 then use a pair of grips to unscrew the stub.

Failing that, a new inlet solenoid valve + connectors(2) is the best way forward.

(Solenoid valves come in 2 body sizes: 1/8x1/8 hole or 1/4x1/4 hole. I'm guessing your Sirai valve is 1/8x1/8. The male connectors wiil be either straight 1/8 or1/4, but may also be 1/8 x 1/4.

By extracting the old connectors & playing about with them, you'll be able to figure out the correct sizing combos.....).

Parker & Lucifer inlet valves will happily replace Sirai.

PS This type of repair job is always easier for me to do on-site, armed with a box of valves, connectors etc !!


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi espressotechno and thanks for the comprehensive reply. I'm in 2 minds if I need this valve at all (since I'll be using the machine as a personal home machine). There is a button on the front panel which would allow me to manually fill the boiler when the lever in the sight glass falls. So I could just shut that side off. On the other hand - it would be nice to have the feature working properly, but I don't think I'll be able to take the sheared bit out and the cost of replacement valve is around 100 pounds... I'll keep you posted! Martin


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I can supply all the parts for much less. PM me for more info.


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks to all who helped with advice. I cut a groove in the copper stump and inserted a flat file into the hole and twisted. The stump came out fine. I then needed to take entire pipe from inlet manifold to re-bend it as it wasn't quite reaching to connect to the solenoid valve. Put 5 turns of teflon tape around each of the olives/threads and screwed everything together. No leaks ;-)


----------

